# Paketa 24 Hr



## unclejonboy (May 15, 2011)

Just picked up a Russian Paketa 24 hr twin crown.... movement 2623 H,,, 523 on the caseback. It is gold plated and has AU(?) stamped near the bottom left lug from the back ~~Running fine, the second crown at 8 o clock (or 5 on a 12 hr face) rotates the cities ring.

the cities ring is a bit scabby, the lume is flaky I would like to replace it ...so

question 1 are parts available...

2 how can I date it I'm guessing from the style mid 70s

3 the crystal (acrylic) seems to bind on the ring, (maybe I need a new crystal,) I can't see if the crystal presses in from the front or back of the bezel ring ... I popped it out forwards but it had a messy broken seal which I am not sure was genuine and all cleaned up now, the newly polished crystal doesn't want to fit without some adhesive... m sure that's not right whaddya think ??

Any info gratefully received UJB


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

unclejonboy said:


> Just picked up a Russian Paketa 24 hr twin crown.... movement 2623 H,,, 523 on the caseback. It is gold plated and has AU(?) stamped near the bottom left lug from the back ~~Running fine, the second crown at 8 o clock (or 5 on a 12 hr face) rotates the cities ring.
> 
> the cities ring is a bit scabby, the lume is flaky I would like to replace it ...so
> 
> ...


Yes, AU?? Maybe SU Soviet Union, pictures please


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, pictures please... I was guessing it would be something like this...










...until you mentioned lume...


----------



## unclejonboy (May 15, 2011)

Ok when I said lume i meant the cities ring seems to be luminous but its either old or so weak its hard to tell. and referring to the pictures above, all my cities are in cyrillic... I recognised tashkent, but thats about it's.not an export model, I guess... When I figure out how to post photos.....watch this space !


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm guessing "AU" refers to the gold plating - AU being the chemical symbol for gold. Is there a number after it? This would be the thickness of the gold plate in microns (again, assuming the Soviets used microns...).

Good guide to posting pictures here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> I'm guessing "AU" refers to the gold plating - AU being the chemical symbol for gold. Is there a number after it? This would be the thickness of the gold plate in microns (again, assuming the Soviets used microns...).
> 
> Good guide to posting pictures here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


Yes for sure


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

...like my one on the right? I love these two, and the Cyrillic city names just add to the appeal, IMHO. I still haven't worked out all of them (it would be cheating to look them up, I reckon).


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

As to your first question regrading parts, I don't think you'll find anyone stocking those. Best option would be trying ebay to see if someone is selling the chapter rind or a broken watch from where you can salvage the parts you need. Should be cheap enough that way and possibly sort out problem number 3?


----------



## unclejonboy (May 15, 2011)

Yes draygo...pretty much like yours, tho' I'm guesssing a bit older.....i like the uninterpretable city names too,but that ring has so many faults I'd guess its a replace , not restore job...

and lampoc and martinz i too think that its the plating degree stamp but just thought I'd check.... after all its a neatbittakit whatever...regards ujb


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

There are a number of differing internal rotating chapter rings for these Raketa watches, depending on the intended market, time zones, I've one with numbers - -










which you can use as either a minute or seconds timer. Robust movements, as to longevity, I've had mine over tenyears now, runs fine, tad of oil on the oiling points way back, checked about five years ago and running within spec. :notworthy:

Spares will be as suggested - - via donor pieces most likely.


----------



## Afka (Jul 13, 2012)

unclejonboy said:


> Just picked up a Russian Paketa 24 hr twin crown.... movement 2623 H,,, 523 on the caseback.


unclejonboy, there are some simple rules to follow to make sure, that your Raketa is authentic. According to watchuseek forum member phd (who has one of the two biggest Raketa collections in the world):

1. the movement should be 2623. Franken watches are mostly based on 2609, where the 12h gear is replaced with 24h gear.

2. bezel and dial must always be in the same language, Russian or English.

In your case the movement is right, good! I hope that your watch looks better than the other one presented by Kutusov Ther you see English bezel and Russin dial. Maybe they are later changed by some watchmaker, but for sure one of them is not original.

AU means for sure gold plated. And Russian gold plated watches have it mostly where you desribe it - near lugs.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Draygo said:


> ...like my one on the right? I love these two, and the Cyrillic city names just add to the appeal, IMHO. I still haven't worked out all of them (it would be cheating to look them up, I reckon).


If you don't want to know, look away now!

Black, clockwise from 1900: Moscow, Gorky, Sverdlovsk, Tashkent, Novosibirsk, Irkutsk, Yakutsk, Vladivostok, Magadan, Petropavlovsk-Kamchatka, Anadyr, Samoa, Honolulu, Alaska

White, clockwise from 1300: New York, Buenos Aires, Rio de Janeiro, Reykjavik, Dakar, London, Geneva, Moscow, Saratov, Sverdlovsk, Tashkent, Novosibirsk etc.

Really interesting, those two.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

AVO said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > ...like my one on the right? I love these two, and the Cyrillic city names just add to the appeal, IMHO. I still haven't worked out all of them (it would be cheating to look them up, I reckon).
> ...


*Fingers in ears* "La la la laa la la..."


----------



## Afka (Jul 13, 2012)

I would like to add, that 24h Raketas have two type of bezels with city names. One - and by far more popular is the one you can see on Draygo's pictures on the right - has city names in two circles. The other bezel - not so common at all - has city names in outer circle and Antarctic research polar base names in inner circle.


----------

